# Shares unter Windows



## bRainLaG (15. August 2011)

Wo finde ich unter WIndows 7 diese beiden Shares:

C$ share
admin$ share

und wie kann ich prüfen ob diese offen sind.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## DrSoong (16. August 2011)

Die findest du in der Computerverwaltung (Start - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Computerverwaltung), hier gibt es den Punkt *Freigegebene Ordner* und darin den Punkt *Freigaben*.

Dort werden alle Freigaben des betreffenden Systems angezeigt, du kannst hier auch Freigaben aufheben bzw. neue erstellen.


Der Doc!


----------



## bRainLaG (17. August 2011)

ich bin nicht grad so der Windows Crack komme eher aus der Linux Ecke, kann mir jemand beschreiben wie ich das folgende umsetze:

Re- quirements for the clients are:
• an open C$ share
 • an open admin$ share

also wie ich diese zwei shares genau öffnen kann, da ich auch gelesen habe das es unter win7 etwas umständlich sein soll


----------



## bRainLaG (17. August 2011)

ahh hat sich schon erledigt sie waren bereits offen, wie ich aus der Source im obigen Beitrag entnehmen konnte


----------

